# South Florida F 13 months old



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I rescued this GSD from a high-kill shelter back in April and placed her with a friend of mine. Unfortunately, Ellie needs a home where she can be outside most of the time because she is incotinent. She has to wear a diaper and be let outside every 1.5-2 hours. Her owner has spent $7000+ trying to help her and just wants to find the right home for her. She was courtesy posted with a local GSD rescue but not a single person inquired. If she can't find a home soon, she won't risk her bouncing around to various homes for the next 10+ years so she will be put down. 

Location S. Florida Port St. Lucie
Transport Help can be assisted 
Please Contact ANNE: EMAIL: [email protected] (or PM me)

This is Ellie. Ellie is perfect in almost every way. She’s about 13 months old. She is well behaved, affectionate and playful. She loves people and other dogs and is doing fantastic with her basic training. She is crate trained, can sit, stay, come, go to bed, and lots more… and she walks wonderfully on a leash! 
Ellie has just one imperfection… She is incontinent. She will potty outside on cue but needs to wear protection indoors because she tends to drip. She has been to UF Veterinary Hospital and was diagnosed with hyper spastic bladder which is basically an overactive bladder. She also has what is called a “pelvic bladder” meaning her bladder is located further back in her pelvis than normal. There may be a fix for these issues and she will come with all her medical records so that could be pursued.
A perfect home for Ellie would be with someone that spends a lot of time outdoors and has the time and patience to tend to her special needs when indoors. A ranch or farm would be ideal but other options would certainly be considered.


----------



## wyoung2153

I wonder if she they can get her on some incontinence meds. We had a dog that was the same way, she was put on Proin 75 and it was a miracle worker. 

Hope she finds someone to take her in regardless of her issues.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

She has seen a specialist at the University of Florida and no treatment has worked so far. She was on a medication (not sure which one) and it actually made it worse. I'll forward the name of the medication that you tried to her owner though. Thank you!


----------



## wick

Aw I wish we were in a position to take her, she is beautiful.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

This is so sad. I wish I didn't look at her pic. She is stunning.


----------



## llombardo

How about a doggy door attached to a kennel? Would that help?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

llombardo said:


> How about a doggy door attached to a kennel? Would that help?


Unfortunately, she doesn't know that she is leaking so I don't think so... thank you for the thought though.


----------



## lorihd

gorgeous dog, I hope she can find a good home.


----------



## mjackson0902

What part if Florida? I am in Northeast Georgia. We have 2 acres of fenced in yard with direct access to the inside by sliding door. LJ spends most of his time outside (he likes to chase chickens ) If she is still available maybe we could set something up.


----------



## yuriy

wyoung2153 said:


> I wonder if she they can get her on some incontinence meds. We had a dog that was the same way, she was put on Proin 75 and it was a miracle worker.
> 
> Hope she finds someone to take her in regardless of her issues.


My girl developed urinary incontinence about a year ago. According to my vet this happens to roughly 8% of all spayed dogs. The vet prescribed Stilboesterol. 15 1mg tablets costs something like $30-50. I give her half a tablet every two weeks and that's enough to not have any leaks. Problem solved for next to nothing.


----------

